# Portable Compressed Air



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I've blown a couple beads off on my RZR while out riding. Luckily the first time I was by the shop at Sabine ATV Park so I just rode over and had the front of the RZR lifted by a tractor, we removed it, wrapped a ratchet strap around, tightened it down, and used an air compressor to pop it back on. 










Unfortunately the 2nd time wasnt so easy. Miles away from an air compressor and I was riding alone. Luckily some nice folks nearby had a lighter and I had a straw and an empty water bottle so we siphoned some gas into the bottle, sprayed in in the tire and lit it. Not the safest thing but it worked. 

I got to thinking about onboard air like 4x4 trucks use and the only thing I could find in a small RZR friendly size was by Powertank and it wasnt cheap. A single 20oz CO2 tank with regulator, hose, and a little nylon sleeve is $240. After a little searching I found a thread on Nyroc where a guy had made his own. He used a 20oz paintball tank with an on/off valve, a regulator by offroad air (part # OA-REG150), and misc parts from Harbor freight. Tank-$30, Regulator-$50, Harbor Freight stuff $20. Just over $100 (~$120 with shipping) and you have a portable CO2 tank perfect for filling tires. This is the route I was going to go until the guy at the paintball shop said that most of those tanks with on/off valves leak.










The other issue I had with this myself was its 150 psi and not adjustable. I figured I can spend a little extra $$ and have a setup that will (safely) run an impact wrench since RZRs (and Bump530) break axles . 4Wheel Parts had an adjustable regulator from Powertank available for $150 so wiith a 10% off coupon and free shipping it was right at $135 and I can use cheaper CO2 tanks without an on/off valve. 










This is the setup that will go in the RZR:










But I have an extra 20oz tank that will stay in the truck if needed. My total investment - $185.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's pretty cool!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I've never thought about that. I used to be into tourney paintball. Got a few 3000 and 4500 psi tanks still layin around. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a 12oz tank I can carry for back up since your throwing my name in there lol. Actually I have access to a couple of them. 

Hopefully I shouldnt be breaking many more axles anytime soon. The 300 is gorilla'd up and the rhino now has 3 gorillas. well the rhino only has 2 and half at the moment since i broke one lmfao. but the one i did break i paid $55 for and upon inspection could tell it had some decent wear on it.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is a nice setup tho James. We normally just carry a small electric compressor and a strap to get tires back on the rim.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

The N2 tanks would be better but I didnt feel like dropping that kind of money after splurging on the regulator. 




bump530 said:


> That is a nice setup tho James. We normally just carry a small electric compressor and a strap to get tires back on the rim.


Yeah this will just be easier and faster. I'm going to keep my little 12v in the truck for airing tires up and only use this if I need to.


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH (Feb 3, 2012)

Keep an eye in our site we will soon be testing a new inflator kit from Slime that is claimed to inflate a 30" tire in 90 seconds. We saw it at the Indy show and couldn't wait to get our hands on one! Very compact and if it does as claimed should be a great item to pack along in the trails.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Col_Sanders said:


> The N2 tanks would be better but I didnt feel like dropping that kind of money after splurging on the regulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree with ya on that.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Alot of the offroad guys run one of there tube bumpers with compressed air. Its smart but somewhat dangerous building it. They just weld a bung and put air hose fitting on the tube, and fill and use it from the same port.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

ATV-UTVTECH said:


> Keep an eye in our site we will soon be testing a new inflator kit from Slime that is claimed to inflate a 30" tire in 90 seconds. We saw it at the Indy show and couldn't wait to get our hands on one! Very compact and if it does as claimed should be a great item to pack along in the trails.


I'm interested in this...
I like the Co2 cylinder as well though, I know I have a carbon fiber 4500psi bottle stashed somewhere around the house from when I use to be big into the sport....need to find it now.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH (Feb 3, 2012)

I will post a link to the article when we are done testing. Here is a link to one of our blogs with the products we have already tested. In total we have close to 15 products to test the first portion of this year that we picked up at the Indy Expo so around may this blog will get busy with new tests ATV-UTVTECH.COM


----------

